# I have a ski set up and did not even know it.



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a ski set up and did not even know it.

I purchased a Trend Pivot Frame Jig long ago on eBay for about 30.00. I had no idea what it was and neither did the seller.

I put it together last night after having it in the box for well over a year and guess what, a nice Ski set up!

Here are some Trend company pics, I will post a pic of mine when the camera comes back. I have 20" rails on mine right now. I believe these pictures show a shorter rod. This set up does even more than a regular ski set up as it does some nice things with circles to. The foot design is key. I love that I can slide the unit on some cleats too.

Here is a link:

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/product/U*PFJ_SET_1/3/21/pivot_frame_jig_for_t5_and_elu_mof_96_.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

It's a nice jig for small stuff, it's been around for a long time , I think Tom and Harry got the ideal from that jig  but I maybe wrong ... 

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/4348-guide-bushing-chart.html

========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 30" rods for it too, I never will need anything bigger.

I think I got lucky on the price. The parts are easily worth 30.00.

Here it is and I can see how I could control it with much more precision than the router itself.

The threaded rod allows really precise lateral movement and the spacers on the feet can be added or taken away for height adjustment.

I wonder what else I have sitting around! I have so many boxes to go through maybe I'll get another nice surprise!

I can't wait to mount this on a 24" inlay and swing it around to add grooves and such for decorative inlay. Seems like a fast way to add accurate decorative rings for sure. Heck I could modify this to make rings for 60" round inlays if I wanted to. The way it mounts on a disc is just what I need.

Of course I will try it out freehand like Harry has shown many times too!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Looks good I'm sure you will like it now you need to make a hold down board/box 


=========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I could, but I do not need it. I have vacuum clamp capability! Oh and I have work tables based on the Festool MFT's that can manually clamp anything from the sides too .

Of course your holding jig is awesome, once again!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Bob, what is the link for Trend UK where you recently put up posts mentioning a routing calculator and a chart of all the guide bit relationships?

I am also looking for the manual for the Trend Frame Pivot jig I can not find mine and I just had it last night.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As sweet as those skis are, the rods appear to be little more than 1/4" dia. in which case, guiding the router by it's handles, whilst making no difference with the bearing cutter, will certainly cause variations in depth of cut when planing. Even with my 12mm rods there is some flexing if pressure is applied to the router itself, hence guiding it from the ski ends. I have never claimed to have invented router skis, only to refining and promoting the method.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well not so far and the third threaded rod makes all the difference in the world on this setup. Actually if I try to press down on the router on purpose the deflection is not more than 1/16 and that is forcing down on the unit which I would never do. With the third rod in place and everything tighten up it is tighter than I would have imagined! I do not think I would place the router dead center though..

I definitely will beef up the rods if I need to that's no problem, this jig was originally designed for the side feet to be very close together not spread out, so I am pushing the units intended use by spreading out the feet using the rods I had on hand. I can easily switch them in minutes when needed.

As far as planing that method you use is not for me, I would never use it, it just takes to long. I am a for profit operation. I know you can probably do it fairly fast I just personally have no need to plane like that for the projects I make.

For 30.00 I think I came out fine and do have a sled now. It may not be ideal for everyone, but it is neat none the less. I found the stuff in the shop, it was a treat to find it. You can take satisfaction in that your threads converted me from a non believer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I will need to think about that, it was posted back on 3-23-2007
I think it was just a chart for METRIC guides ...

" Trend Frame Pivot jig " is just a pin that screws into the bar..right by the threaded rod hole....

======



nickao65 said:


> Hi Bob, what is the link for Trend UK where you recently put up posts mentioning a routing calculator and a chart of all the guide bit relationships?
> 
> I am also looking for the manual for the Trend Frame Pivot jig I can not find mine and I just had it last night.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you sleep?

What I really wanted to find was the calculator I read about figuring offsets by just entering values. I wanted to test that out. 

I'll keep looking on the net. 

Hey what thread were those items posted on yesterday?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I am a for profit operation."

Therein lies the difference between you and most other forum members, who, like me, are HOBBYISTS and in most cases with hobbyist type equipment. I have no axe to grind with professionals on the forum, other than the fact that they seldom if ever demonstrate HOW they do things, (trade secrets?)


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Harry,

You're right, many folk keep their trade secrets close to the vest.

You'd be proud of Nick though. On the FOG forum, Nick has gone through great lengths to post copious amounts of step by step photos, showing the use of very simple equipment to produce some stunning floor inlay work.

It's great when the professionals share their knowledge, and rare to find it with this level of detail.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

"Therein lies the difference between you and most other forum members, who, like me, are HOBBYISTS and in most cases with hobbyist type equipment. I have no axe to grind with professionals on the forum, other than the fact that they seldom if ever demonstrate HOW they do things, (trade secrets?)"

Wow where did that come from Harrysin? You say you do not want an "axe to grind" and the next sentence "grinds the axe"? You are straight out implying I am not good enough to waste time talking too because I make or try to make a living at woodworking. Everyone wants to move faster. I happen to do things faster to make money and mentioned it and you come back with "for profit" woodworkers do not contribute. And me and most other home pro woodworkers use the same tools everyone else here has. Actually, I am sure Bob has many more tools than I do.

This is the second post I feel that is kind of harsh toward me. First you fail to rationalize an analogy I made and had to comment on it. If you can not see my analogy great, but as far as this post :

I just do not know how to respond to something like that, I will try.

You are way off base about me and the other woodworker that make a living at it. We share the most not the least! I feel bad you had those kinds of experiences. I have had only fantastic communications with every professional woodworker showing me tricks of the trade, not hiding them. Personally I have over 8000 pictures of projects up on the web showing over 50 projects and every step in making them. Making them in a way that a home wood workker with a small number of tools could make them.I can direct you to hundreds of more woodworkers that show how to make their items too. I bet a lot of the stuff on this forum is from guys that make money from it too.

Any trade secret wood not be helpful to a home woodworker regarding business and one does not have to give trade secrets to be a positive forum influence. I can answer questions and show hundreds of techniques and still not expose trade secrets, if I had any. So I fail to see your point entirely.

I would venture to say that the hobbyists here would give there right arm to be able to do woodworking and make money at it.

Thanks AlanZ for the support! I have to bail off the forums for a week or two for the Holiday and have a great Holiday yourself!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I take a lot of cat naps 

I did update the inlay chart yesterday and added one more size to it..


=======


nickao65 said:


> Do you sleep?
> 
> What I really wanted to find was the calculator I read about figuring offsets by just entering values. I wanted to test that out.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd that AlanZ

=====
Fog (Festool Owners Group)
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=87636

==========



AlanZ said:


> Harry,
> 
> You're right, many folk keep their trade secrets close to the vest.
> 
> ...


----------



## TAJones (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys and all your neat jigs and then your pros and cons of each jig
I am just getting started and have one jig, Adjustable Dado and getting ready to remake the jig using metal in place of wood, which I have more experience with. This is the greatest forum and can't wait to post a newer or better idea, not that I am going to be able to top any of the jigs on this site...

Tom


harrysin said:


> As sweet as those skis are, the rods appear to be little more than 1/4" dia. in which case, guiding the router by it's handles, whilst making no difference with the bearing cutter, will certainly cause variations in depth of cut when planing. Even with my 12mm rods there is some flexing if pressure is applied to the router itself, hence guiding it from the ski ends. I have never claimed to have invented router skis, only to refining and promoting the method.


----------

